# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Help tree frog with bleeding nostril

## gog

I just noticed my us green tree frog is acting strange he looks a little lumpy and keeps nodding his head like she is trying to croak being a girl that wont happens it looks like her ribs are the lumps but there are other pimpley ones and i just noticed a drop off blood on one of her nostrils my vet doesnt have a clue about frogs :Confused:  anyone got any ideas i lost a baby whites yesterday too but that was acting drunk just rolled on its back and died i keep the viv clean they get fresh ro water everyday im stuck on this one

----------


## Brit

Pictures would really help us to help you on this one, if you can get some pics of your frog, the lumps, and any other abnormalities, also pictures of the enclosure would do.

What is your temp and humidity, do you have any plants? And what size viv are you keeping them in?

How many frogs do you have? And did you have your White's and your Green Tree Frog in the same enclosure?

By Green Tree Frog I'm assuming you mean the American Green Tree Frog?

----------


## gog

i can email a pic of her direct to you if you email me at t.warrier@ntlworld.com
 she is in a 12x12x18 exo viv humidity is about 55 at the min temp of about 70 roughly
yes she shared her viv with the whites as they were bought together i lost one within a week i think they came allready ill because i have kept frogs for years with none of these problems there are 4 usa greens in the viv all small my other big viv that houses two six year old whites has had no problems so its not enviro related as they are in the same room :Confused:  and thanks for taking time to respond i am truly grateful

----------


## Brit

It would be much easier if you were able to upload some pictures of her into your album in your profile, as that will allow others to take a look at your frog as well. You can also post your pictures directly into a post by using BB Code (if you don't know what that is than don't worry about it). I don't have any AGTFs myself, but I do keep two White's and two Tiger Legged Monkey Frogs, so I have some general knowledge that isn't specific to this species. My friend Eric (clownonfire) owns one of these frogs though, he may be able to help you if you're looking for specifics.

Also, a general rule of thumb is never to put two or more different species of frogs into the same enclosure. This could be the reason your frogs became ill. I know the pet store may have told you this was ok and had housed them together, but I can assure you they usually don't know what they're talking about in regards to these things. Any breeder will tell you, different species go in different cages. This is a way to make sure your frogs remain healthy throughout the time you have them. Different frogs have different toxins in their skin and just because they can live in basically the same environment does not mean that they mix well together. If a White's were to absorb enough of the toxins from the skin of a AGTF, he would eventually become very sick and may even die, just from this exposure. Also, White's get HUGE, up to 5 inches long in some cases, and may eventually see his viv mate as another bug on the menu. White's are notorious for their eating habits, and I would not be surprised to see my big White's eat my baby White's in a second, as long as it can fit in their mouth, it's on the menu.

I'm just cautioning you because your AGTF could be sick for this very reason: exposure to harmful toxins in the skin of the White's you kept along side him. This may also be the reason why your White's passed away.

And no problem, everyone here on FF is knowledgeable (even if they've just begun the hobby) and most are willing to help you if you ask questions. Don't be afraid to ask either if you see your frogs acting strangely, I posted a thread when I first came here because I was worried that my WTF was "beige" and not brown, so ask away, please!

----------


## gog

not sure how to get the pics on here but will try. its just gtfs in there now i went out and bought a new viv for the little whites but it died while i was setting it up.my 6yr olds are almost 6 inch long so i would never ever put anything in with them as i have watched them swallow fuzzys in a second no frog would stand a chance with them not even another whites :Frog Smile:  the one on the left is the sick one the other is not

----------


## Brit

That was perfect with the pictures so no worries there. I see the differences in the two frogs but in all honesty I don't know what could be wrong.

What I would do right away is find a small container (a critter keeper or something similar) too keep the sick frog in so that the illness doesn't spread throughout the tank. You'll want to isolate the bacteria to make sure your other frogs don't get sick. Other than that I have no other advice...can you describe the symptoms a little more? And are their behavioral symptoms as well? Lethargy, not eating, poop is runny, etc. These could all lead to different diagnoses, so it's best to give all the information you can, and try to be detailed.

Over to the left is an article entitled "Frog First Aid", take a look at that and see if your frog fits any of the symptoms and see if there is a homemade cure for it. My baby White's stopped eating and was acting strange so I put him in a bath of pedialite and he perked right up. It's always worth a look.

And I'm glad you were at least trying to separate them, sorry about the rant, a lot of members house frogs together and are confused when one of them gets sick or dies.

----------



----------


## gog

yes i read first aid and nothing springs to mind she has gone a little mottled havnt seen runny poo but she keeps puffing her chin out and sitting with her head down she looks like she is trying to swallow all the time and just looks lumpy i havnt seen her feed for a few days been keeping frogs for about 15 years had allsorts but never this issue before

----------


## Leefrogs

All most sounds sounds like a parisite. Especially the lumps on the sides. There's also like lung worm, that doesn't male them get the runs. U could try warm pedialite, 1/10 water at 75-80 degrees. See if that makes them release an impaction. Otherwise the lumps could be backed up poo, or parisites.

----------



----------


## gog

hi thanks for that but what is this stuff what is it for and can i buy it in the uk :Confused:  we can get diaorlyte for adults here

----------


## Leefrogs

pancur C can be ordered on the net. With the bleeding nose and the trouble breathing, I hope it can get to you in time. There's info on dosage, you dust a cricket, it's to the left on care articles, Paul Rust gets into conversation about it there. Go online order it, and do the baths, just in case it is compaction that's gone to the point of bleeding internaly. But with loosibg another frog and everything, I'm thinking parisites. 

There's also a doc that will do fecal exams, email him  just google dr. Frye . I also suggest just finding a herp vet---- just cuz I don't think they have much time. By time you get stuff in the mail, it may be too late!!

----------



----------


## gog

i will try my vet in the morning i usually have panacur for my dogs and cats i will try and get the other too thanks :Big Applause:

----------


## Leefrogs

wanted to make a note here for everyone.  That if he just had gotten these, I wouldve said that the frog jumped into the glass and got a bloody nose. But because he's had them a while, they're no longer trying to escape. Or if he stored his crickets in a clear cricket keeper where the frogs could see them, and jumped for the prey. This is stressful for the frogs to see their prey and not get to them.

----------


## gog

yeah crickets have own tank on other side of room when one escapes its a nightmare for the frogs we allways catch them

----------


## Leefrogs

oh, I had it figured that you knew, as you've kept them for a long time. Just wanted everyone to follow my train of thaught-- and if you were a newby, I'd have those as other answers. 

And I wanted to also tell you that if you read article it says that the frog can go into some kind of shock from vacating all it's paristes at once. Just so you know you could still loose your frog and it wasn't the medication.

----------


## gog

thank you ordered panacur today my vet didnt have it couldnt get pedialite so got diorilyte is blackcurrant flavor do you think this would be ok other than that will have to try baytril

----------


## Leefrogs

not so sure about the flavored stuff. Hold off till you can find the clear one. You can google making your own electrolite drink. It's really just sugar and salt. Then dilute to 1/10. Or a drop of honey per ounce of warm75-80 degree water. The sugars in there will have a soothing effect on her. 

I pray for you and your frog. And I can't think of any other reasons for a bloody nose other than lung worm. She's swolliwing to try and keep them down, if they're traveling into her throat.

----------


## gog

yes i think your right just found another shiny looking lump around her kidney are she has just been in the water nose has stopped bleeding i wont use the blackcurrant stuff but it is all we could get.just hoping panacur gets here tommorow for her we can only try.the sad thing is i got her for my birthday last month she was very bright green and beutiful the one that came with her was small and died within a week the store i bought her from has an excellent reputation so it wont be there doing either.i am going to see if my honey in the cupboard is still ok  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Leefrogs

Even if it's crystalized, pop it in the microwave for 10-20 seconds and stir it up with a chopstick.

----------



----------


## gog

sad news she died today tried honey and water and panacur c was going to try baytril next i even got flagly incase she needed that but she just got weak and unable to climb today and give up.im worming the others as routine and i have one with a slight bacterial infection that im treating but im sure that one will be fine thanks for the help :Frog Smile:

----------


## Leefrogs

sorry for your loss.

----------


## Brit

So sorry for your loss, I hope your other frogs do well. D:

----------

